# Fox Float RP23



## Tim777 (12. September 2006)

Hallo an Bodo Probst,

bei Fusion hat man mich mit meiner Frage an das Forum hier verwiesen. Ich möchte in mein freak 2005 den Fox Float RP23 einbauen. Nach der neusten MountainBike 9/2006 ist das ein super Dämpfer für Enduros. Es gibt ihn in der Einbaulänge 200 mm mit 57 mm Hub. Das müsste eigentlich passen, da der Dämpfer nach den abgebildeten Fotos im Test äußerlich genau so aufgebaut ist wie die anderen Fox Float Dämpfer. Nun sagte man mir aber bei Fusion er würde nicht passen, aber keiner wusste genau warum. Also an Bodo Probst: Passt er? Und wenn nicht, warum nicht. Was ist dann die Alternative zum German Answer airforce 1, der den Federweg nicht nutzt und wippt.

Vielen Dank schon mal in Vorraus für die Antwort.


----------



## Johnnybike (12. September 2006)

Ich wüsste nicht warum er nicht passen sollte. Welcher aber sicher passt ist der Fox Float R, welcher serienmässig verbaut ist. Ich würde den direkt bei Fusion beziehen, da Fox extra für Fusion einen mit vergrösserter Luftkammer baut um mit weniger Druck fahren zu können. Aber generell sollten alle Dämpfer ohne externen Ausgleichsbehälter und mit einer Einbaulänge von 200mm passen. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich eher, dass manche besser mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren. DT Swiss HVR ist sicher auch eine super Sache. 

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (13. September 2006)

Danke für die erste Antwort. Leider komme ich mit der Bedienung in diesem Forum nicht klar. Ich wollte die Überschrift meines Themas erweitern in "Fox Float RP 23 für Freak". das klappt aber nicht, auch eine Hilfe-Anfrage an das Kontrollzentrum klappt nicht. Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke schon mal, Tim777


----------



## Johnnybike (14. September 2006)

Tim777 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die erste Antwort. Leider komme ich mit der Bedienung in diesem Forum nicht klar. Ich wollte die Überschrift meines Themas erweitern in "Fox Float RP 23 für Freak". das klappt aber nicht, auch eine Hilfe-Anfrage an das Kontrollzentrum klappt nicht. Wer kann mir helfen?
> 
> Danke schon mal, Tim777



Nach 24 Stunden kannst du an einem geschriebenen Thread nichts mehr ändern.

Johnny


----------



## junah (18. September 2006)

RP 23 habe ich mir leider vor 2 wochen zugelegt fürs freak. vorher fuhr ich den vanilla mit diversen federhärten (fusion schenkt einem ja standardmäßig nur ne 500er feder für die vitrine daheim dazu)und dann einen alten float mit 200mm aber leider nur 50 hub. 
den rp 23 habe ich nach einer abfahrt wieder ausgebaut (ist also fast neuwertig !).
auf schnelle schläge spricht der selbst auf stufe1 und pp offen nur verzögert an (fast kopfweh beim schnellen downhill), rauscht aber bei verhältnißmässig kleinen sprüngen schon fast durch den ganzen FW. bei heftigeren sprüngen schlug dann die querstrebe mal wieder ans sattelrohr.
schnell wieder float eingebaut und andere umlenkung und schon macht es wieder spaß bergab (bei allerdings viel stärkerem wippen bergauf im selten genutzten wiegetritt bergauf). den RP23 kann ich dir fast neuwertig für 320,-
incl versand anbieten da ich von toxoholocis bis jetzt noch keine info erhalten habe ob man den dämpfer soften kann. wenn du mehr tourig unterwegs bist genau richtig.


----------



## pisskopp (18. September 2006)

andere Umlenung??


----------



## junah (18. September 2006)

habe 4 verschiedene umlenkungen 3d gefräst für verschiedene dämpferlängen und charakteristika. hauptproblem is halt das bei mir mit dem vanilla (und jetzt auch mit dem rp23 )und der original umlenkung öfters mal die querstrebe des hinterbaus das sattelrohr knutscht.(passiert natürlich nieeeeeee wenn man brav die geilen 500er und 450er ferdern fährt wie vom werk vorgegeben und auf downhill performance verzichtet)

habe dann einen 200/50 fox float reingemacht der die letzten mm wegkappt. aber um den ähnlichen fw zu erreichen muß die übersetzung halt größer werden.


----------



## michi250 (18. September 2006)

ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen,deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier.
Hat der Fox Van R Dämpfer PPD und ist er für ein 2005er Freak geeignet?

Gruß,

michi250


----------



## pisskopp (19. September 2006)

@juha  das ist cool, ich hatte mir auch überlegt eine eigene Umlenkung zu bauen, leider habe ich ewas zu wenig Ahnung von Geometie.
Ich dachte, an eine Umlenkung (Freak) die im Prinzip einen längeren Hub zulässt. Ich wollte dies aber erst mit Fusion absprechen..
Um Wieviel hast Du die Umlenkung ca. verlängert ?

Danke


----------



## Tim777 (21. September 2006)

junah schrieb:


> RP 23 habe ich mir leider vor 2 wochen zugelegt fürs freak. vorher fuhr ich den vanilla mit diversen federhärten (fusion schenkt einem ja standardmäßig nur ne 500er feder für die vitrine daheim dazu)und dann einen alten float mit 200mm aber leider nur 50 hub.
> den rp 23 habe ich nach einer abfahrt wieder ausgebaut (ist also fast neuwertig !).
> auf schnelle schläge spricht der selbst auf stufe1 und pp offen nur verzögert an (fast kopfweh beim schnellen downhill), rauscht aber bei verhältnißmässig kleinen sprüngen schon fast durch den ganzen FW. bei heftigeren sprüngen schlug dann die querstrebe mal wieder ans sattelrohr.
> schnell wieder float eingebaut und andere umlenkung und schon macht es wieder spaß bergab (bei allerdings viel stärkerem wippen bergauf im selten genutzten wiegetritt bergauf). den RP23 kann ich dir fast neuwertig für 320,-
> incl versand anbieten da ich von toxoholocis bis jetzt noch keine info erhalten habe ob man den dämpfer soften kann. wenn du mehr tourig unterwegs bist genau richtig.



@junah

Hallo junah,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Mit solchen Erfahrungen habe ich nicht gerechnet. Das wiederspricht etwas dem Testbericht in der Mountainbike 9/06, wo der Dämper ein "überragend" bekam und für Allmountain und Enduro empfohlen wurde. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du bei der Abfahrt mit den schnellen Schlägen die Zugstufe auch relativ "schnell" eingestellt hast. Mich wundert es, dass man beim RP23 ja extra die PPD ausschalten kann, Du den Dämper aber als unsensibel erlebt hast. In jedem Fall danke für Deinen Beitrag. Nun überlege ich natürlich den Fox Float R bei Fusion zu kaufen.

Euch allen gute rides im schönen Spätsommer. Tim777


----------



## bikulus (22. September 2006)

Hallo Tim
habe in meinem Freak(2006) den Float R  drin. Dieser ist ja werksseitig mit pro Pedal eingestellt, mittlere Stufe. Vom Wippen her ist das top, selbst im Wiegetritt rührt sich nichts. Allerdings fahre ich das rebound komplett offen und finde das Teil immer noch ziemlich träge. Mein Händler meint das wird besser??? Muß aber auch sagen, ich bin noch ziemlich am basteln wegen der richtigen Einstellung sprich Luftdruck. Fahre im Moment 8bar (70kg) und das gibt bei mir ca 15mm Sag.
Allerdings frage ich mich ernsthaft ob der Dämpfer Einlaufzeit braucht?? Außerdem kann ich gar nicht verstehen, dass eine Firma wie Fox einen Dämpfer baut bei dem das Rebound eigentlich nicht nutzbar ist ,weil nur fahrbar in komplett geöffneter Stellung.
Schöne Grüße
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (22. September 2006)

Hallo @bikulus....
Der Dämpfer braucht tatsächlich eine Einfahrtzeit.. kann ich bestätigen.
15mm Sag ist definitiv zu viel, ich fahre mit 11 bar (80kg)..


----------



## bikulus (22. September 2006)

Hi Pisskopp

ok dann wart ich mal ab bis der Dämpfer besser läuft.
Was macht dann das rebound??? wird das dann mal nutzbar?
Im Moment hab ich halt das Gefühl, wenn ich mehr Druck fahre dann wird das Bike hinten viel zu hart, was jetzt schon der Fall ist im Vergleich zu vorn.
Danke für Info
bikulus


----------



## junah (3. Oktober 2006)

du kannst die umlenkung beim 57mm hub dämpfer nicht verlängern!und mann kann nach ende des konventionellen FW kein hub mehr holen. wie ich schon geschrieben habe knallt die querstrebe so schon ans sattelrohr.
meine aktuell gefahrene umlenkung macht nur aus 50mm hub den selben FW wie der 57mm der rein sollte. allerdings geht meine kombination entgegen dem original paar nicht auf block.
 wenn überhaupt dann kannst du nur mehr hub rausholen wenn du den anlenkpunkt nicht in hebelrichtung sondern horizontal nach hinten verlegst. dadurch kommt allerdings das heck hoch was du in grenzen mit nem 24zoll HR kaschieren kannst. mach dir mal ein foto mit luftleerem dämpfer in max eingefedert position, dann wirds dir klar. 
habe ich übrigens alles schon gemacht. alles sch.... aufwand und die 24zöller hinten sind auch nicht der letzte schrei. wenn ich an dem bock weiterbastle muß ich mir ne neue sattelstrebe machen mit mehr hub vor dem block oder ein schweißer suchen der mir eine ovalisierte strebe weiter in reifenhähe einschweißt. aber solange noch halbwegs fahrbar draußen ist ride ich lieber mein neues ransom. geht leichter bergauf wies freak und bergab subjektiv genausoschnell wie mein whiplash mit 36van.




pisskopp schrieb:


> @juha  das ist cool, ich hatte mir auch überlegt eine eigene Umlenkung zu bauen, leider habe ich ewas zu wenig Ahnung von Geometie.
> Ich dachte, an eine Umlenkung (Freak) die im Prinzip einen längeren Hub zulässt. Ich wollte dies aber erst mit Fusion absprechen..
> Um Wieviel hast Du die Umlenkung ca. verlängert ?
> 
> Danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
ich interessiere mich auch für ein freak mit float r oder rp23 (ursprügnlich für den vanilla zwecks performance)aber was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kannst ist die tatsache, dass fusion groß damit wirbt, wie wippfrei der rahmen seinen dienst verrichten soll und letzten endes werden zig ppd, spv dämpfer als option angeboten, die doch zugleich federperformance kosten. meine frage nun also: braucht man die zusätzlichen "wippunterdrücker" in form eines rp23 oder tut es auch ein dämpfer mit möglichst wenig wippunterdrückung?


----------



## pisskopp (18. Oktober 2006)

Es tut ohne Wippunterdrückung...
Ich schätze es gibt einfach kaum noch Dämpfer ohne diese Option...
Ich bin bis dato nen Germa-A gefahren, das ging bestens..

Keine Sorge...


----------



## Kanventsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Es tut ohne Wippunterdrückung...
> Ich schätze es gibt einfach kaum noch Dämpfer ohne diese Option...
> Ich bin bis dato nen Germa-A gefahren, das ging bestens..
> 
> Keine Sorge...



Warum sind eigentlich andere Dämpfer, wie die von DT nicht erlaubt? Da könnte man super performance ohne den antiwipp gedöns bekommen. Mal ehrlich, wen interessiert an einem Fahrrad mit mehr als 150mm Federweg ob es im Wiegetritt bergauf wippt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (18. Oktober 2006)

Erlaubt ist alles. Nur sind die DT Swiss-Dämpfer scheinbar progressiver und nutzen dann nicht den vollen Federweg aus, da dir Fusions eh schon eher progressiv sind. 

Johnny


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Oktober 2006)

okai ich danke euch. schade - sonst hätte ich definitiv einen leichten dtswiss dämpfer genommen . obwohl halt - da fällt mir ein: als option für das freak wird doch 2006 zumindest auch der dt hvr angeboten. widerspricht das nicht deiner aussage oder nimmt man den federwegsverlust bewusst in kauf?


----------



## Kanventsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist alles. Nur sind die DT Swiss-Dämpfer scheinbar progressiver und nutzen dann nicht den vollen Federweg aus, da dir Fusions eh schon eher progressiv sind.
> 
> Johnny



Lt. Webseite (aktuell) sind m.W. nur bestimmte Dämpfer zugelassen, ob man sich daran hält ist ja was anderes. Ich habe mir auch einen DT an mein Adrenalin gebastelt, musste mir zwar extra Aufnahmen drehen lassen aber dann war das Federverhalten noch besser, als mit dem alten Float R.




Max2k schrieb:


> okai ich danke euch. schade - sonst hätte ich definitiv einen leichten dtswiss dämpfer genommen . obwohl halt - da fällt mir ein: als option für das freak wird doch 2006 zumindest auch der dt hvr angeboten. widerspricht das nicht deiner aussage oder nimmt man den federwegsverlust bewusst in kauf?



HVR hat auch das antiwippgedöns und soll wohl dadurch auch nicht so fein ansprechen, ist aber nur Hörensagen von mir, bin selbst keinen bisher gefahren.


----------



## Johnnybike (19. Oktober 2006)

Max2k schrieb:


> okai ich danke euch. schade - sonst hätte ich definitiv einen leichten dtswiss dämpfer genommen . obwohl halt - da fällt mir ein: als option für das freak wird doch 2006 zumindest auch der dt hvr angeboten. widerspricht das nicht deiner aussage oder nimmt man den federwegsverlust bewusst in kauf?



Vielleicht wird der ja für Fusion etwas verändert gebaut, wie der Fox auch.

Johnny


----------



## merch (19. Oktober 2006)

Betreibe mein Freak 05 / M mit dem DT Swiss HVR 200 / Einbaulänge 200 mm (Hublänge 55 mm) seit über einem Jahr; funktioniert einwandfrei. Der HVR arbeitet deutlich linearer als bspw. der GA-Dämpfer und nutzt den Federweg sehr gut ohne durchzuschlagen. Den Dämpfer fahre ich praktisch immer in offener Position (d.h. ohne Wippunterdrückung). Mir persönlich behagt die Performance des DT HVR, obwohl ihn die MB "auch in der offenen Position als ewas in der Druckstufe überdämpft" qualifiziert. Der Dämpfer lässt sich mit etwas Geschick und einem air-port 90 Adapter ohne Demontage befüllen. Persönlich kann ich den DT HVR am Freak empfehlen.


----------



## C.Hill (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi ihr,

ich habe mir eben den RP23 für mein 2006er Freak gekauft. Bisher war da ein Vanilla R mit 50mm Hub drin. Der neue hat jetzt 57mm.
Hab leider festgestellt, dass zwischen Ventil und Umlenkhebel kein mm Platz mehr ist. Befüllen im eingebauten Zustand fällt also schon mal flach.
Im Großen und Ganzen gefällt mir die Sache gar nicht 

Habt ihr keine Probleme? Wie habt ihr den Dämpfer eingebaut?
Gibt`s da unterschiedliche Umlenkhebel für Luftdämpfer?

Vor kurzem habe ich den Float R in meinem Rad getestet, da war das auch so. Nur dort konnte ich das obere Dämpferteil um 180° verdrehen, sodass der Zugstufenknopf zwischen den Umlenkhebeln sitzt. War auch nicht so schön.
Beim RP23 geht das nicht, da der PPD-Hebel im Weg ist.

Help required! Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß Chris


----------



## gerbine1 (23. Oktober 2006)

Ok, wenn ich mir dass alles so durchlese scheint es mir als bekommt man mit dem "original" verbauten Fox Float R kein besonders gutes Ansprechverhalten zusammen, oder?  RP23 ist noch unsensibler (kenn ich pers.) und DT HRV "sollte" man nicht verbauen (warum auch immer!). Jetzt meine Frage: Welchen Dämfer soll ich nun für mein Freak verwenden um eine optimale, geschmeidige, feinfühlige, hochsensible usw. Dämpfung am Heck zu erreichen  
Wie schauts den mit dem DHX Air aus? Hat wer Erfahrung? Gibst bestimmt über Fusion spez. auf Freak abgestimmt zu kaufen oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2006)

oha ein gleicher leidengsgenoße, der sich mit der selben frage plagt  
an den dhx air als letzte option habe ich auch noch gedacht. soweit ich richtig informiert bin, wird dieser für fusion aber nicht sepz. "behandelt".


----------



## MB-Locke (24. Oktober 2006)

^^ also für 2006 war der DHX Air nicht von Fusion für das Freak freigegeben... ich meine, ich hätte hier mal ein Bild bzw. Bericht mit einem gesehen/gelesen, so richtig kann ich mich aber nimmer erinnern, sorry!
Bin mal gespannt, was sich hier in 07 tut... zum Glück hab ich den Vanilla...


----------



## Johnnybike (24. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn der Float R eingefahren ist hat der ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, auf jeden Fall die die ich gefahren bin. 

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (24. Oktober 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> ^^ also für 2006 war der DHX Air nicht von Fusion für das Freak freigegeben... ich meine, ich hätte hier mal ein Bild bzw. Bericht mit einem gesehen/gelesen, so richtig kann ich mich aber nimmer erinnern, sorry!
> Bin mal gespannt, was sich hier in 07 tut... zum Glück hab ich den Vanilla...




Ja, kann mich auch ganz dunkel daran erinnern... werd wohl als erste Wahl den Vanilla verbauen und danach mit anderen "experimentieren"


----------



## C.Hill (24. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der Rp23 wegen dem PPD Hebel nicht rein passt (habe ich heute offiziell von Fusion bestätigt bekommen), frage ich mich, wie da der DHX Air rein passen soll.
Wie auch immer... ich hab mir jetzt den Float R (Fusion mod.) bestellt  - alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach keine Alternative. Außer nat. der Vanilla.


----------



## karle71 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi, fahre ebenso ein Freak2005. Orginal German Answer Dämpfer - jetzt umgebaut auf Fox Float R (mit vergrösserter Luftkammer).

German Answer Dämpfer war supersensibel, allerdings extrem progressiv sodass man den Federweg nicht annähernd ausnutzen konnte (von den 50mm Hub waren max. 40 nutzbar). Zudem sinkt er bereits im Sitzen (bei einem Luftdruck, der abwärtes halbwegs eine ordentlich Performance bring) relativ stark ein, sodass bergaufpedallieren recht mühsam wird.

Hab dann den Fox Float R über Fusion bezogen und bin jetzt ca. 300-400km gefahren. Der Dämpfer ist nachwievor in Druck-und Zugstufe total überdämft, das Bike fährt sich sehr bockig. Federweg wird zwar hier ausgenutzt, nach ruppigem Beginn gehts recht soft durch den gesamten Federweg, allerdings auch zu langsame Zugstufe. Lt. Bodo benötigt der Dämpfer allerdings 500km Einfahrzeit. Bin ab morgen 1 Woche am Lago und dann wird man sehen ob das noch was wird!

Ich finde es allerdings schon schade, dass es keinen Dämpfer geben soll der von Beginn an eine vernünftige Performance bietet. Fahre ebenso noch ein Liteville und da funktioniert alles von Beginn an top.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem DT220 - gibt´s ja recht günstig und war im Test unter den Besten.


----------



## karle71 (25. Oktober 2006)

Ergänzung: meine natürlich den DT SSD225 - würd mich interessieren wie der im Freak funktioniert. Ansprechverhalten sicher top, allerdings Progression wäre interessant. (hab mal nen 190 länge versuchsweise bzw. wegen fehlkauf eingebaut, war sehr sensibel, allerdings fast gleich progressiv wie der german answer)


----------



## gerbine1 (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde das schon ein wenig komisch um nicht zu sagen "schwachsinnig" dass man einen Dämpfer 500km einfahren muß. Hab bis dato noch kein einziges Bike gehab wo dies nötig gewesen wäre. Aber andererseits, eine MZ Z1 braucht auch ca. eine Saison ruppiges Gelände damit sie so richtig soft funzt wieso dann nicht auch der Dämpfer ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Oktober 2006)

nur so bleibt der kunde leider für lange zeit der unwissende. denn bisher gab es ja kaum jemanden, der den float r immer fährt und vor allem nur des lobes ist. sollte die performance auf grund eines dämpferproblemes bei so einem teuren und super gespriesenen rahmen leiden müssen, dann werde ich mich wohl langsam nach einem anderen rahmenhersteller umgucken müssen (denn den vanilla gibt es ja bei fox ab 2007 nicht mehr im angebot und der van wäre mir dann doch zu schwer - da kann man ja dann gleich ein whiplash ordern .


----------



## C.Hill (25. Oktober 2006)

...die Frage ist auch: wie das Rad denn überhaput so gute Testergebnisse eingefahren hat? Ohne Dämpfer sind die sicherlich nicht gefahren  

Den DT 225 hab ich mir auch überlegt, den gibt es aber nur mit 50mm Hub. Und wenn ich mir einen neuen kaufe, dann will ich auch das maximal Mögliche aus meiner Kiste holen und dazu brauchst du 57mm Hub. -> Float R

Zum Thema Einfahren: Die Dämpferbuchsen drehen sich zu Beginn sehr schwergängig in den Gleitbuchsen, d.h. erhöhte Reibung und somit Dämpfung. Das wird mit der Zeit besser. Bin mal gespannt, ob man das auch beim Fahren bemerkt.


----------



## pisskopp (26. Oktober 2006)

Merkt man !


----------



## Johnnybike (26. Oktober 2006)

C.Hill schrieb:


> ...die Frage ist auch: wie das Rad denn überhaput so gute Testergebnisse eingefahren hat? Ohne Dämpfer sind die sicherlich nicht gefahren



Die getesteten Bikes werden in der Regel eingefahren bis sie perfekt funktionieren. Vielleicht werden die Federelemente eingefahren und dann in einen neuen Rahmen gesteckt für den Test. 

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

